# Bitte um Teilnahme an meiner Umfrage (Masterarbeit)



## Raptor-Gaming (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

nach einigen Jahren meiner Abstinenz bin ich wieder zurück und habe eine kleine Bitte. Da ich aktuell meine Masterarbeit schreibe, besser gesagt - fast fertig bin, muss ich zur Überprüfung meiner Hypothesen eine Umfrage durchführen. Das Thema beinhaltet Sachen wie Dynamic Pricing, Kaufverhalten und Preiswahrnehmung.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch 5 bis max 10 min nehmen würdet und möglichst ehrlich (bitte bitte ) die Fragen beantwortet würdet. Ihr müsst nichts ausfüllen, einfach nur durchlesen und einen weniger Klicks machen. 

Link: Dynamic Pricing, Konsumentenkaufverhalten und Preiswahrnehmung 

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für jeden, der sich dafür etwas Zeit nimmt 

Falls der Link nicht funktioniert sollte, bitte Bescheid geben, manchmal spinnt die Seite etwas.

Raptor


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Januar 2020)

Falls du die Umfrage noch ändern kannst: bei der Frage nach dem Einkommen wäre der Hinweis bzgl Brutto oder Netto nicht verkehrt. Hab mich mal für Brutto entschieden ^^


----------



## P2063 (21. Januar 2020)

wenn ich den Rewe Abholservie nutze, ist das dann ein Onlinekauf weil ich die Ware auf der Homepage zusammen klicke, oder ein Kauf im stationären Handel weil ich erst vor Ort bei Abholung zahle?


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2020)

Erledigt.
Viel Erfolg mit deiner Masterarbeit!


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Januar 2020)

Teilgenommen, 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2020)

Auch teilgenommen. Das mit Brutto/Netto wollte ich auch anmerken. Ich wiederum habe mich für Netto entschieden, weil man bei dem Item sonst schon sehr schnell in der höchsten auswählbaren Kategorie ist, ohne dass es sonderlich Aussagekraft hätte. Bei einem Item ist mir in der Frage ein fehlendes Wort aufgefallen.


----------



## Slezer (21. Januar 2020)

Auch teilgenommen

"Wenn ein Produkt, das ich brauche, nicht verfügbar ist, schaue ich nach möglichen Alternativen"

Hier musste ich das erste Mal Lachen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo 

erstmal tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, danke an meinen Internet-Anbieter, das ganze Netz war bis jetzt tot.

Erstmal zu den Fragen:

bezüglich Brutto/Netto, bin einfach als Wirtschaftswissenschaftler vom Brutto ausgegangen, weil wir immer in Brutto rechnen. Habe das leider vergessen in der Umfrage anzumerken, ist aber für die Hypothesen von 0 Relevanz. Ich gucke, ob sich das ändern lässt, wenn nicht, rechne ich die alle in Brutto hoch. Das ist lediglich etwas für die Schätz-Statistik und dient mehr oder weniger als Lückenschließer. Eventuell lass ich das komplett raus, wenn die Streuung viel zu hoch wird. 

Wichtiger sind diese Szenarien, weil sie eben für den T-Test und Koorelation, eventuell auch Varianzanalyse wichtig sind.

Für alle, die noch ausfüllen würden, einfach in Brutto angeben.

Ok, das mit ReWe ist natürlich etwas tricky. Gebe zu, dass ich die Umfrage nicht ganz perfekt ist, weil es wirklich sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten gibt. Sofern du noch nicht ausgefüllt hast, würde ich das aufgrund der Quellen und meiner Aussagen es zum Online-Kauf zählen, da du die Ware ja nur abholst und zahlst. 

"Wenn ein Produkt, das ich brauche, nicht verfügbar ist, schaue ich nach möglichen Alternativen" ich weiß  Ist leider manchmal so, dass ich gewisse Sachverhalte prüfen muss und die Szenarien etwas "dumm"klingen. Das hat leider den Grund, dass ich viele Restriktionen habe, die ich einhalten muss  Auch wenns lustig klingt, wird dort quasi geprüft, ob
1) der Käufer einfach abbricht und später reinschaut
2) sich die Mühe macht und Infos sammelt, bevor er kauft
3) einfach aus Impuls heraus etwas kauft
4) Freunde befragt und sich die Entscheidung abnimmt 
usw.

Ich muss sagen, dass das meine erste Umfrage ist, da ich normalerweise meine Arbeiten mit mathematischen Herleitungen bewiesen habe, aber diesmal wollte ich mal etwas anderes ausprobieren. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht viel zuuu schlecht 

Ansonsten ist es super, dass ihr mir hier Feedback gibt. z.B. mit ReWe ist es eine gute Sache gewesen. Es kommt ja am Ende ein Kapitel, wo ich meine Umfrage kritisch auf Schwachpunkte und Restriktionen bewerte, daher kommt es sehr gelegen. Gebt mir ruhig mehr davon


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Januar 2020)

Ich gebe dem Thread noch einen Push, mir fehlen nur noch 30 Leute  wäre über noch ein paar Kandidaten sehr froh


----------



## Placebo (29. Januar 2020)

Auch mal ausgefüllt. Meine Philosophie war/ist "Wenn du auf Rabatte warten kannst, brauchst du es nicht und wenn du es brauchst, wartest du nicht auf Rabatte". Damit hat über die Hälfte des Fragebogens nicht auf mich zugetroffen  Trotzdem spare ich mehr als meine Kollegen, obwohl ich pro Einzelprodukt tiefer in die Tasche greife


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,


Ich habe mir den Fragebogen mal angeschaut, aber ein paar mehr Worte solltest Du schon verlieren

- Worum geht es?  Ist es Marketing oder Psychologie?
- Wer bezahlt die Arbeit? Grundlagenforschung oder Drittmittel finanziert?
- Wer bekommt die Ergebnisse?
etc....

Ich finde z.B. Rabatt absolut unseriös. Geschäfte, die mit Prozenten werben, insbesondere Küchenläden, sind sofort raus. Schaut man im Geizhals auf "Top" Prozente, ist es durchweg Betrug, weil von Mondpreisen ein Rabatt abgezogen wird. Da sind konstant billige Seiten günstiger als das vermeintliche Top Angebot etc.

Eine "Pest" ist in der Tat das Verhalten von Mindfactory. Früher kaufte ich da gerne, heute werden Preise ständig massiv erhöht undf wieder reduziert und Warenkörbe, eben noch billig, sind 5min später merklich teurer. Mit solch einem Verhalten katapultieren sich Händler bei mir ganz schnell auf schwarze Listen

Es wäre, bevor man an der Umfrage teilnimmt, darum ganz nett zu wissen, worum es geht. Denn bestimmte Firmen brauchen nicht noch besseres Wissen, um uns Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Mottekus (30. Januar 2020)

Auch ausgefüllt. Viel Glück mit der Master-Arbeit.

Ich kaufe bei nicht all zu großen Preisunterschieden lieber im lokalen Geschäft. 
Bei größeren Käufen (also Geräte die generell teuer sind) finde ich das Fernabsatzgesetz sehr angenehm. 
Da recherchiere ich tatsächlich im Internet und nicht in Geschäften. 
Ich persönlich empfinde es als ein Unding sich ewig im Geschäft beraten zu lassen und dann wegen minimaler Preisunterschiede trotzdem im Internet zu kaufen.


----------



## P2063 (30. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Eine "Pest" ist in der Tat das Verhalten von Mindfactory. Früher kaufte ich da gerne, heute werden Preise ständig massiv erhöht undf wieder reduziert und Warenkörbe, eben noch billig, sind 5min später merklich teurer. Mit solch einem Verhalten katapultieren sich Händler bei mir ganz schnell auf schwarze Listen



wobei das aber auch vielen anderen Faktoren geschuldet ist und nicht bloß in dem Fall an Mindfactory liegt. Ich sehe da eher Größen wie Amazon als schuldige, die sich einfach durch schiere Masse schon ganz andere Mischkalkulationen und je nach Produktkategorie dabei vermutlich sogar Verluste erlauben können um ihre marktbeherrschende Rolle zu halten. Ein "kleiner" Laden wie Mindfactory muss da seine Preise ebenfalls schnell dem Markt anpassen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Natürlich ist das für den Kunden erst mal unübersichtlich komplex, aber man will ja trotzdem neben anderen Faktoren (Kulanz, Lieferzeit, Garantiebedingungen, Versandkosten, Gewohnheit etc) auch zu einem möglichst guten Preis kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> wobei das aber auch vielen anderen Faktoren geschuldet ist und nicht bloß in dem Fall an Mindfactory liegt.


Ja, natürlich, und es betrifft auch viele andere Geschäfte. Bei Mindfactory, meinen "Haus und Hof Lieferanten" viel es mir nur besonders auf. Früher empfahl ich den Laden oft mit Warenkörben in Zusammenstellungsthemen, heute lasse ich das sein. Ähnlich nervtötend sind Tankstellen und deren Preisgestaltung. Früher redeten wie über 1-2 Cent Unterschied, heute sind es schnell man 15 Cent.  Früher war mir das völlig egal, für 2 Cent mache ich keinen Umweg, heute "muss" man sich informieren, denn 10,-€ sind auch anders gut zu gebrauchen.



P2063 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher Größen wie Amazon als schuldige.


Amazon ist bei mir immer schon auf dem Index, zu groß, zu aggressiv, zu verdrängend, zu sehr Krake usw.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 

ich studiere Betriebswirtschaft, Vertiefung ist Investition und Finanzierung. Es ist natürlich bei der Arbeit ein Marketingaspekt mit dabei

die Arbeit ist meine Abschlussarbeit und keiner bezahlt sie, ich werde nicht gesponsort, eure Ergebnisse sehe ich nur in Form einer Tabelle und kann sie keinem zuordnen, keine IP Adressen werden gespeichert. Ich werde die Arbeit nur am Lehrstuhl abgeben, verkauft wird sie nicht, auch werden einzelne Teile der Arbeit nicht verkauft. Es kann sein, dass mein Betreuer es für seine Doktorarbeit nutzt, aber das ist an jeder Universität so.

Da das Thema hauptsächlich Dynamic Pricing untersucht, können Firmen dir kein Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Im Gegenteil, ich will  herausfinden, warum z.B. der Amazon-Algorithmus kurz vor dem Valentinstag Artikel, die 20-30 € gekostet haben, abends durch die starke Nachfrage plötzlich auf 240 und mehr gegangen sind .. Natürlich wollen Unternehmen Geld verdienen und Verbraucher Geld sparen (wobei Geld sparen wäre wissenschaftlich falsch, eher Kosten senken  ), aber wenn z.B. der Preis im Laufe des Tages massive Schwankungen hat, ist es kontraproduktiv für alle.

Ist etwas schwierig zu erklären, wenn man die Arbeit nicht gelesen hat. Es steht natürlich jedem frei, auch nicht teilzunehmen, wenn er/sie Angst hat


----------

